# Problem with CNC vendor



## Ronald Jackson (Jan 23, 2020)

I am new to this site but i wanted to let people know that i have had issues with a vendor i purchased my CNC router from, I purchased a year ago and was running great until the first of Dec. then it died, it has a year warranty but i have been unable to get the company to respond to my e-mails, and no luck with Ebay either, so just a heads up the company i bought from is in CA by the name of Fans-Autoparts and the machine is a VEVOR CNC ROUTER ENGRAVER MACHINE ENGRAVING DRILLING 3 AXIS 6040 DESKTOP , so be careful the actual company is from China and do not honor their warranty.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the warning. Sorry to hear about your frustration. There might be similar machines available from other vendors, so you might be able to get any part of advice you need to get back up and running again


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

What issues are you having? We may be able to help figure it out.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

A CNC, bought from a place called Fans-Autoparts. With a company name like that you would think the CNC would run for years with no problems.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Well, berating people for their choices after the fact isn't going help them very much.

Unfortunately, Chinese machines are often thrown together to hit a price point and have a high rate of failure. You have what's called a 6040 machine. It's a very common design and there are lots of them out there. While not built super well, it is well understood how to fix it. These are inherently simple machines. Let's start with answering Chad's question. What is the problem you are seeing?


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

re: non-working CNC.

As mentioned there are a lot of these machines on the market and many have sold. The price sounds very appealing. However, the Chinese CNC units that I have seen are not made of real quality items. They fail often. They seem to simple to repair. Not knowing what is exactly wrong, it is hard to tell how to fix it. If you can determine what is wrong and narrow it down some, I am sure someone here on the forum can and will help you. Will it move at all or jog in any direction. Is there power getting to the machine?

Good Luck


----------



## Ronald Jackson (Jan 23, 2020)

I was pissed due to the vendor not honoring their warranty, and wanted them to pay for the repair, i troubleshot the problem to the control card since i have no movement in the X, Y, or Z axis, just wanted to let people know that the do not honor warranty, and Ebay will do nothing about it because it is pass 60 days


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

That's part and parcel of Chinese machines - poor quality and no real support. Especially the controllers, I see no end to reports of them failing. I think they all come from the Hu Mi company. I would replace that controller with a GRBL based Arduino. Probably cost you less than $100 all in for the arduino, breakout and stepper drivers. If you want help on that front, let me know.


----------

